# The 51st US State of Jefferson; Rebellion In California



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For over 70 years, residents of counties in Northern California have been pushing to split from liberal California, run by LA and San Fran, and form the 51st State, Jefferson.

I've been to California a few times and if I lived in Northern California, I'd be on the side of those who want to separate and form the State of Jefferson.

Are you in favor of this or not?

Rebellion in California | NY Daily News


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Slippy said:


> For over 70 years, residents of counties in Northern California have been pushing to split from liberal California, run by LA and San Fran, and form the 51st State, Jefferson.
> 
> I've been to California a few times and if I lived in Northern California, I'd be on the side of those who want to separate and form the State of Jefferson.
> 
> ...


I would very much like to see Jefferson split off from California. Then we should throw the remaining California out of these United States so we do not have to remake all of the flags.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> For over 70 years, residents of counties in Northern California have been pushing to split from liberal California, run by LA and San Fran, and form the 51st State, Jefferson.
> 
> I've been to California a few times and if I lived in Northern California, I'd be on the side of those who want to separate and form the State of Jefferson.
> 
> ...


If we get to vote on it in Ohio, . . . you all got my vote........ I kinda like BuckB's suggestion too, . . . reckon we could????

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've always felt sorry for the good folks of rural Cal. Having no voice in the politics of their state. I say "Long live the great state of Jefferson ".


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am all for Americans standing up against tyranny and seeking independence.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I support the cause, but we all know it will NEVER happen. The Libtards that have destroyed Commiefornia simply cannot exist w/o the $$$ from northern Cali. So they will never let them go.

Same thing here in the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois. Back in the '70s there was a movement in Shitcago for it to leave the state. They claimed that the $$$ generated there was "unfairly" being taken by the state gov and used "downstate" (which is a Hellinois term for anyplace that isn't the the Glorious People's Capitol of Shitcago or the "collar counties".) Sadly, they were prevented from leaving. Things have sure shifted now though. I think the entire rest of the state might just help those libbies move out and build a DMZ to separate us now if they would like to leave. lol


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

It's a start.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

California could function better if broken into 4 or 5 states in my opinion.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

There have been a few attempts to break up CA. The people of "Jefferson" better be careful what this wish for. If it became it's own state a lot of CA residents that aren't commie liberals (myself included) might be knocking on their door wanting to move in. 

Believe it or not there is a quiet shift going on here in CA. I think people are finally getting sick of it. It may take a while but the pendulum seems to be swaying back to the right.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> There have been a few attempts to break up CA. The people of "Jefferson" better be careful what this wish for. If it became it's own state a lot of CA residents that aren't commie liberals (myself included) might be knocking on their door wanting to move in.
> 
> Believe it or not there is a quiet shift going on here in CA. I think people are finally getting sick of it. It may take a while but the pendulum seems to be swaying back to the right.


In no small part due to the good work of folks like you! ATTA BOY Squatch!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

BuckB said:


> In no small part due to the good work of folks like you! ATTA BOY Squatch!


Much like the famed Scotsman James "Scotty" Dohan of Star Trek would say, I'm givin' her all I got.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Export the crap here illegally and prison the ones hiring them, then stop the welfare state. 

You won't have inner city trash as there are no jobs, might have to fight them off for a while, then they will work or starve.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

BuckB said:


> I would very much like to see Jefferson split off from California. Then we should throw the remaining California out of these United States so we do not have to remake all of the flags.


Yep. And they have to take Frankenstein and Pelosi with them.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Damn good idea! I've never been to California but it looks like a really beautiful place. The Sierra Nevadas, The Redwood forest, etc. There's just that little problem of all the insane liberals out there. It's the same problem Colorado has. Beautiful country but chock fulla liberals where the votes are counted... I'm with Buck on this deal, make the state of Jefferson (what a great name! ) and throw the rest out so we don't have to redo the flag.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd vote for it.


----------

